# MSI GT70 randomly stops taking power supply



## jeetqwerty (Oct 23, 2013)

I bought a msi GT70 6 months back, and it has started giving me following trouble since 1 month :
The laptop stops taking power supply after 4-5 hours of continuous use.By stops taking power supply i mean it is as if no charger is connected the battery starts draining and even if i remove battery it wont work directly on charger.Also after it stops charging for sometime power intake keeps on turning on and off for short periods for sometime and then it stops altogether.
Then i am forced to keep my laptop off for 5-6 hours before it starts taking power supply again and charge.Also after this much time it does work directly on charger even with battery removed.

Please give me some idea what component may be faulty or some cause for this.


----------



## Bo$$ (Oct 23, 2013)

Seems either your power socket or just the charging circuit on the laptop
Just RMA if you have warranty


----------



## jeetqwerty (Oct 23, 2013)

i dont think it is power socket because power supply works properly for first 4-5 hours everytime and also all the time if i use it for short 1-2 hour usages with breaks.
I do have a global warranty but i am in india and msi just shut down all its service centers in india 2 months back, so i cant RMA it.
So if i give it to some technician here should i ask him to check the charging circuit ??Is it even repairable or would it require motherboard to be replaced ?


----------



## jeetqwerty (Oct 23, 2013)

Also one strange thing i noticed was that after it has stopped charging, if i run a game which uses the nvidia graphic card then sometimes it would turn back on for few minutes.


----------



## itsakjt (Oct 23, 2013)

In my laptop, a HP 430, the charging is suspended if the battery gets too hot. Might be the same as in your case. Try a BIOS update also if there is any and check BIOS/UEFI settings. BTW, I live in India too. Did MSI shut down all of its service centers here? Including Digicare?


----------



## hashu123 (Nov 13, 2013)

So did the issue got resolved? I've been facing the same issue from 2 days on my GT70. I don't know what to do too.


----------



## Bugler (Nov 17, 2013)

It sounds to me that the PSU have a opened circuit when hot. When it cools it goes back to working. Probably a defect in design or in the windings.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 17, 2013)

Possible. Just for protecting the adapter from damage due to overheating. Or it may be the battery as I stated earlier.


----------



## Bugler (Nov 17, 2013)

Not knowing how the charger is made I assumed that the charger taper off as it senses the voltage of the battery so it could be left plugged in without any damages. The way OP expressed it sound like it quits on him and allows the battery to drain.


----------



## Bo$$ (Nov 17, 2013)

You need to RMA the laptop or manually repair the circuit. 

Could be a overheating issue which may have killed something..


----------



## jeetqwerty (Nov 18, 2013)

I finally detected what the issue is.
It is with the charger/adaptor. It is unable to handle the fluctuations in voltage in the place i was at, causing it to send improper current supply or something which makes the laptop block the supply.
So i had to buy a portable stabilizer and connect adaptor to it then it works fine.
Also it work normally without any problem at my home which has stable power.

Conclusion : Bad quality of adaptor by msi.


----------



## itsakjt (Nov 18, 2013)

jeetqwerty said:


> I finally detected what the issue is.
> It is with the charger/adaptor. It is unable to handle the fluctuations in voltage in the place i was at, causing it to send improper current supply or something which makes the laptop block the supply.
> So i had to buy a portable stabilizer and connect adaptor to it then it works fine.
> Also it work normally without any problem at my home which has stable power.
> ...



Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hashu123 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks fr the prompt reply. It makes me feel better. Currently I'm someplace else too for a month. So I'm hoping this is limited to just this place.


----------



## Bugler (Nov 18, 2013)

I see, the whole problem was the outlet on the wall. Good call.


----------



## TheGoat Eater (Nov 19, 2013)

Good to hear that you cleared it up, and that it was not the notebook or the supply causing the issue for you - definitely the kind of issue that will have you chasing your tail.  Because of this post I will be getting a stabilizer for my notebook pack for my travels.  Sorry for you troubles - but unfortunately you have likely made others glad that you brought this kind of issue to light.


----------



## Dark-Exsphere (Jul 17, 2014)

jeetqwerty said:


> I bought a msi GT70 6 months back, and it has started giving me following trouble since 1 month :
> The laptop stops taking power supply after 4-5 hours of continuous use.By stops taking power supply i mean it is as if no charger is connected the battery starts draining and even if i remove battery it wont work directly on charger.Also after it stops charging for sometime power intake keeps on turning on and off for short periods for sometime and then it stops altogether.
> Then i am forced to keep my laptop off for 5-6 hours before it starts taking power supply again and charge.Also after this much time it does work directly on charger even with battery removed.
> 
> Please give me some idea what component may be faulty or some cause for this.




OK SO i had the same issue. laptop was under warranty, and i called MSi. and what they did was they replaced my M/B which im assuming is motherboard. and now the laptop works fine. also i think my motherboard was touching part of the palm rest because sometimes i would get electrocuted for no reason when placing my palms there. anyways. there could be something up with the motherboard thats causing that assuming M/B is motherboard


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jul 20, 2014)

Solder joints get weak causing intermittent connection





jeetqwerty said:


> i dont think it is power socket because power supply works properly for first 4-5 hours everytime and also all the time if i use it for short 1-2 hour usages with breaks.
> I do have a global warranty but i am in india and msi just shut down all its service centers in india 2 months back, so i cant RMA it.
> So if i give it to some technician here should i ask him to check the charging circuit ??Is it even repairable or would it require motherboard to be replaced ?


----------



## de.das.dude (Jul 20, 2014)

well there is a reason why MSI shut off in india. Their stuff cant handle our climate and go bust in a couple of months.

Also global warranty is just a scam. you can still only have it serviced in the country you bought it from.


----------



## Toothless (Jul 20, 2014)

Dark-Exsphere said:


> OK SO i had the same issue. laptop was under warranty, and i called MSi. and what they did was they replaced my M/B which im assuming is motherboard. and now the laptop works fine. also i think my motherboard was touching part of the palm rest because sometimes i would get electrocuted for no reason when placing my palms there. anyways. there could be something up with the motherboard thats causing that assuming M/B is motherboard


Please let old threads die in peace and just make a new thread..


----------

